# Cats suddenly hissing at each other



## luckypeggy (27 August 2013)

Cats this evening have been a nightmare! We have a brother and a sister, he got stung this afternoon on his foot by a wasp. I picked him up to look at it and he started growling. His sister came and looked at him started hissing and they just took off, it was literally like he bolted. He's been hiding under the bed and anytime I come near he won't stop hissing. His foot is ok and he is walking fine. 
He just came downstairs, saw his sister and they just hissed and growled again. Caught them both and he went mental, weeing everywhere and now hiding behind a cupboard  don't know what to do and why they keep growling?! Completely out of character for them both!! Any ideas?!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 August 2013)

He might not understand that a wasp stung him and still be in a bit of a state over it. Was she near him when he was stung? 

Hopefully he'll calm down soon. It might be best to give him some space, just make sure that he has everything he needs (food, water, tray) in the room he's hiding in.


----------



## millsandboon (27 August 2013)

He has no idea where the pain is coming from. If he begins to associate the pain with his sister then they may always have problems. Best to separate them until he is better. He may be walking fine, but cats are very stoic. It will still be hurting him.


----------



## luckypeggy (27 August 2013)

Yes she was out there with him. I can understand why he is growling etc but don't know why she is and she's making him worse! Blinking cats!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 August 2013)

Probably because he is growling at her.  

I agree though -blinking cats - as my adult cat is still scared of my new tiny kitten *sigh*


----------



## luckypeggy (27 August 2013)

Well they are in separate rooms, he's had something to eat and let me fuss him, but went back in and he hissed! Hopefully things will improve by tomorrow. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## luckypeggy (28 August 2013)

So this morning he came running out of the room, past his sister and downstairs to eat. Came back up, saw her and hissed and growled. He then calmed down with OH and I went in and he went mental  think he thinks I have him the wasp sting! Blinking cats.


----------



## hayley.t (30 August 2013)

You could try feliway, it is a bit of a stock answer for me but it has helped every time I have tried it.


----------



## Kaylum (12 September 2013)

I there another cat that has started coming round their territory.  I ask as this often causes anxiety problems between cats that have been ok together before.


----------

